# Free saltwater raffle.



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

On www.aquatic-terrors.com they are having a free raffle for a pair of baby lookdowns (Selene Vomer). Just getting the word out to see if anyone is interested. There are tons of spots left, so if you would like in, just post in the thread titled "Free Sw Raffle!" and claim a number. Remember, it's free! And be sure to thank Fish Finder for his generous contribution (he donated the fish).

-Scuba :fun:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You should be aware, however, that these fish get very large. Please don't claim a number unless you are able to properly house them. If you can, go for it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Oops, thanks Boxermom. I should have mentioned.
Yes, lookdowns get to be about a foot in length and are fairly active fish, swimming in small groups. They would need a tank of 150 gallons, bare minimum as adults.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Also remember you need 50 posts minimum on aquatic terrors or aquatic predators to enter. Besides me, there are about 3 other people on the list .


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

yep. lol
so anyone with the tank space, or soon to be tank space better jump on this. To speed things a long so i can win, you know. :razz:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Do they start picking when all the spots are filled up? lol They don't provide much info with their raffles.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, for this one, its once the slots are filled.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Scuba Kid you will need a much bigger tank than 150 for a grown lookdown. more like 500+, i actually think this isnt a good raffle since there are very few people who can properly house these fish.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Omg this raffle is going to be going on forever .

I trust scuba on this one since she actually keeps them currently and the person who collects these and other fish suggest that tank size.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Gump, i was under the impression that a 500+ tank was a good size if you had a larger school of lookdowns....not a pair. Well, maybe I'm wrong. I'd like to hear more input on this as this is what i believed.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

im building a 370g very soon and was thinking about 2 lookdowns so how do i get involved?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Go to either aquatic-terrors.com or aquaticpredators.com and rack up 50 *legitimate* posts. Can't be posts such as "me too." Combinations of posts from both sites works, so if you have 30 on one and 20 on the other, that qualifies.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

look downs would be a pretty good choice for a 150 until they got larger. You could possibly house the look downs for a year or two.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Scuba Kid said:


> Gump, i was under the impression that a 500+ tank was a good size if you had a larger school of lookdowns....not a pair. Well, maybe I'm wrong. I'd like to hear more input on this as this is what i believed.



Any open water fish like lookdowns should be in a very large tank. this fish can get over a foot long as well as almost a foot tall with trailers as long as the body.


----------

